# Indian fantails 5/17/2011



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

These two arrived Tuesday of last week but just never got around to taking pictures till now.


bird #1



































.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

bird #2 is there a name for the white patterns around the head area and wings? Markings like these have always been my favorite.



















.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

They are very pretty!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The first one is a blue grizzle, and the second is a blue splash with bronze  Beautiful birds! LOVE Indian Fantails


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

catmicky said:


> They are very pretty!


Thanks



MaryOfExeter said:


> The first one is a blue grizzle, and the second is a blue splash with bronze  Beautiful birds! LOVE Indian Fantails


Thanks for the info.

I'm hoping to find a black splash Indian fan next.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

gorgeous birds!!!


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

pretty they would make wonderful droppers


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

beautiful birds


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Love the colors!!


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for complimentary comments everyone. Can't decide which one I like more. The splash is something that I have always wanted in a Indian fan but the grizzle is equally nice lol.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

looking good, love that breed


----------

